# Ludwigia Repens - Roots on Stems



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello,

I'm fairly new to this forum and very happy to have found it! Long time lurker with a couple of posts under my belt :icon_redf 

I have some Ludwigia Repens growing in my 30 gallon cube. The Ludwigia is growing extremely well, great red color and sprouting numerous side stems. However it is also growing roots along the length of the stem as well. Is this normal? Or is this a symptom of something wrong with my water? 

Hagen Nutrafin C02
Substrate: mix of Flourite and Ecocomplete
Fertalization - Seachem Excel - everyday
Seachem Flourish - 2x week
Lighting - Compact Flourescents - 2 x 40 Watts
Lights on for 4hours in the morning, then a 3 hour lights out period, then on for 5 more hours 

Water Paramaters - Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm 
Nitrate - 10ppm (i cant seem to get rid of my nitrate despite repeasted WC and i suspect there may be Nitrate in my tap water, i havent invested in an RO yet) 
PH - 7.2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Having the same thing happen to me. I'm interested as well.


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

Mine does this like crazy. I have more roots than leaves. I assumed it was normal. I don't really mind aerial roots tho. 

Just for the heck of it, specs too-

~20g? long short
hagen co2
flourite
ahs 55w


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

my repens used to this.....im not sure why, but i have a feeling that it has to do with not getting enough ferts.....the plant is trying to get more nutrients from the water column so its sending out roots...
since i switched to a modified ei dosing plan i dont get any branching roots...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Mine does this more when it is recently planted. Trim it low and allow it to grow back (replant the tops too if you want). This gives less water roots in my experience with l. repens. You can also trim the roots off to no ill effect.


----------

